# What do you Eco guys REALLY know about your tires?



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

I knew they were fuel savers but this article is pretty interesting:

Advanced Tire Saves Big Bucks for Chevy Cruze Drivers - Yahoo! Finance


----------



## MaximusPrime (Mar 23, 2011)

Cool read. Thanks for the article.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...it's interesting that the actual tire used, GOODYEAR FUEL·MAX, isn't mentioned.

...it's all about the _"...special polymers..."_ -- will have to check the patents to see if GM or GOODYEAR has applied for one on those polymers.


----------



## black diamond 2011 (May 2, 2011)

how much does it cost to replace with the same tire that came on the eco


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...look up the price for a *Goodyear Fuel Max P215/55R17* at a local tire store.

...Tire Rack currently lists them at $147 each.


----------



## BucaMan (Mar 22, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...look up the price for a *Goodyear Fuel Max P215/55R17* at a local tire store.
> 
> ...Tire Rack currently lists them at $147 each.


I was checking them out on TireRack, and they have both H and V rated tires. I guess ours are the H rated ones at $147, but the V rated ones are $130.... And on TireRack, the H rated tires have treadwear of 500, where the V rated tires have treadwear of 580. I think they have that backwards, since my sidewall shows a treadwear of 580 and it shows an H rating....

Assuming the TireRack is wrong about treadwear, that makes me wonder about rolling resistance difference on the H and V rated tires. Would the V rated tire generally have higher rolling resistance than the H rated tire? If not, I'm wondering if $130 for 500 treadwear is a better deal than $147 for 580 treadwear. Academic discussion right now, since I'm assuming my tires will last several years.


----------



## 72buickgs (Mar 20, 2011)

what it probably boils down to, is that the tire is a harder compound.
the tires on the LS cruize are s-rated firestones.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

It IS a mistake on TireRacks site as both V & H rated tires have a rating of 580. Discount Tire has the H rated tire at $41 more each than than the V.


----------

